

Ask HN: what do you think of my new blog - csomar

I'm starting a new blog (http://codeinput.com) I want your suggestions and you ideas about<p>* The blog template and header<p>* What the blog posts need to focus on (what is more interesting)<p>* Is the blog domain name good and memorable?<p>* Do you have any other suggestions or idea that can help<p>Thanks, I need your ideas to get me started
======
wooby
I think it's a good start, and I like the layout.

The easiest thing for you to blog about will be your current problems and
interests as they're related to software.

If you post things like that, without worrying too much about whether the
posts are "interesting," at the very least your blog will stand as a personal
journal of your progress that you can refer back to it yourself.

I have a blog, and I refer back to it all the time. Do I have a large
readership? No.

In your other post an HNer suggested you blog in your native language, which I
take it is Arabic. If you're interested in increasing readership, this isn't a
bad idea - there are many fewer Arabic language development blogs than there
are English. By choosing English, you're "competing" with the thousands of
English blogs out there.

So maybe, blog in both languages? It can't hurt. Good luck!

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Included to make it a link: <http://codeinput.com>

Didn't you post pretty much exactly this a few days ago?

(quick search) <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=583009>

~~~
csomar
yup this one i was asking for my writing

